# My 10 Gallon Planted Aquarium



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello. This is my only tank. A 10 Gallon Planted Aquarium.

Plants are: Green Foxtail, Rotala Wallichii, Rotala Green, Red Lugwigia Broadleaf, Anubias Barteri, Java Fern, Red Temple, Glosso, Dwarf Lily, and Rotala Magenta. A couple of the plants are young, small, and growing, and are not in the pic (are behind the java ferns).

Fish are: 1 Honey Gourami, 6 Rummy Nose Tetras, 6 Otto's.

Enjoy the pics, they are low quality from my cell phone, sorry. Let me know what you think. Thanks.

Honey Gourami eating Zooplankton. The Gourami and Rummy's LOVE the zooplankton and it keeps them VERY healthy. I highly recommend that as food.


Honey eating zooplankton.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

All red X's for me.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

no pics!, try using www.imageshack.us


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks! I fixed it.

Enjoy. Let me know what you think.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice looking tank, whats the spec of it?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

10 Gallon.
54watts CF Screw in 5500k (Yes a lot of light)
DIY CO2
100% Flourite
Heater set at 79 Degrees
7.2 PH

Fertilization: Flourish Excel 1/6 tblsp per day; Flourish 1/8 tblsp 2x a week; Kent pro plant 1/8tblsp 2x week. 

It is so stocked with plants, and with the high wattage of light, the CO2 consumption is a lot. The downside is that my DIY CO2 can't supply enough CO2 in proportion with the amount of light and plants. The result is small plants. I like the small plant effect though, it sort of "miniaturizes" all of the plants, making it look cool in a 10 gallon. Now if the tank was bigger I would not be happy with the miniature plant size. When I set up my 29 gallon I will be using less light, and canister co2 with PH controller, etc. I also want to try out the ADA soil and fertilizers.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like your aquarium. 

This is a suggestion, but please check with others before implementing. 

Have you thought of having 1/2 the duration of light at twice the brightness to match up with the level of CO2 that you have.

Would that work?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Most of those plants are going to get way too big for that tank.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the lack of CO2. It wont cause the plants to grow too big, so no overgrowth. The plants are healthy otherwise.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I took some more pictures with my camera phone. Don't fret, I will be getting a digi soon and taking better quality pics. Let me know what you guys think. Enjoy.

The tank at night.


Closeup of dwarf lily, anubia barteriand coffefolia behind the lily.


Another shot.


Algae wafer feast.



Mr. Snail


Another shot.


I hate posting these horrible quality pics. I will get a digi real soon.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How long has it been since you put the plants in? It looks great!

I have a 10g too, probably ~35 watts of light, DIY CO2, but I don't anticipate dosing with Flourish excel or flourish at all....and I'm using regular aquarium gravel. I wonder how long before the plants grow to be as heavily planted as yours? =)

Great scape.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

OK. I know I said I would be getting a digi, but I just couldn't help but take more pictures with the cell phone. The reason why I use the cell phone is because (a) I can email the pics direct to my email and post from work (b) I don't have a computer at home. (c) My work comp doesnt have a digi port so I can't borrow someones camera. Although I could buy a port........ hmmm.

I kind of like taking pictures with the cell phone because it is very very difficult to even get a focused shot, so it is challenging. Also, when I do get a digi and hook up the camera port to my work comp the pictures will be much more nice.

Enjoy the pics. Sorry for those who might be annoyed by the bad quality cell phone camera shots, but I now look at it as a different form of aquarium photographic art 

Did some trimming this past weekend so the green foxtail is much shorter.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Those actually are very good shots, considering what you are working with. I was dissappointed to find out to do what I want to do with my C330 EasyShare Kodak digital camera, I will basically have to find a magnifying glass in a store and use that to assist me. I had looked into getting a Kodak Lens and Lens adapter, but even when I spoke to them on the phone the answer was no. 

So I am very much appreciating the shots that you have taken, and how well your plants are looking. I am loving the shades of red!


----------

